# Pellia moss



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hey all so I recently purchased two 2x2 steel mesh with pellia moss on it want to attach it to my driftwood. Questions is how do I remove it from the mesh? 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=42328

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk

Check out the link it's not actually a moss but a sinking liverwort only skimmed it thought 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Unless it is mini pelia, good luck with getting it to attach to anything.


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

Nordic said:


> Unless it is mini pelia, good luck with getting it to attach to anything.


It is mini pelia

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

KingKoopa512 said:


> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=42328
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


Yea i it's not a moss but thanks for the link it was still a good read but unfortunately didn't find an answer to my question 😕

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

mini pelia attaches very well with the mincing method.


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

Nordic said:


> mini pelia attaches very well with the mincing method.


What's that and my main question is how do I get it off the steel mesh it came on

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Look up how people spread mosses by grinding it up in a blender and then brushing it onto rocks and wood. Some use buttermilk, or yoghurt, heck I 've even seen beer. Not sure if that is needed even. It does what you want from moss only it does it better. I.e. you can just hack it off.
The larger pelia ferns are more of an acquired taste and require lots of fretting with breakaway pieces.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

mageikman32 said:


> What's that and my main question is how do I get it off the steel mesh it came on


That technique won't work in a tank that's already full of water. You'd have to setup something else (humid space) to apply it to driftwood this way, then move it over once established. 
To answer your question: I would just use small pointy scissors and cut off pieces, then glue it on with super glue gel. I'd leave enough on the screen so you can throw it back in a tank and regrow that again if you want. 
Here's a thread where similar was done, check out page 8, post #109 Hopefully this helps...


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Nordic said:


> Unless it is mini pelia, good luck with getting it to attach to anything.


Uh oh, I didn't know about this. I recently added monosolenium tenure to a tank. I used super glue. Might that work?


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Bananableps said:


> Uh oh, I didn't know about this. I recently added monosolenium tenure to a tank. I used super glue. Might that work?


I wasn't aware either, until @Nordic said "good luck with getting it to attach". It seems like it won't attach itself strong enough that its own pearling wouldn't break it free. 

found this: "On the underside of the leaf structure, attachment filaments form as very fine, threadlike growths known as rhizoids. Rhizoids can anchor the plant to stones or tree roots, but this attachment is not particularly effective under water. Even if it is not attached to the bottom, the plant forms rhizoids, which can be seen under water as a diffuse veil on the underside of the thalli. Under ideal conditions in an aquarium with plenty of light and CO2, many tiny oxygen bubbles will form and catch in the rhizoids. These may cause parts of the plant to break away from the bottom and rise to the surface.
Monosolenium tenerum can be grown in a moist terrarium or in small plastic boxes on the windowsill, provided it is not too hot. It has not yet been found under water in the wild, but it is probably only a matter of time before evidence of underwater growth will be found. Monosolenium tenerum is apparently not eaten by fish, but the fish can swim around in the plant and thus spread it around the aquarium! It can be used as a foreground plant or arranged sloping upwards in large cushion formations in the background. If you can imagine it, you can do it!" at the end of this article written in Dec 2013

However using super glue should anchor it more securely, I would think. Also find it surprising that the author claims it has not been found under water in the wild.


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have had monosolenium attach to driftwood, although some similar looking plants do not (subwassertang).

Mini pelia will attach but after a few months the lower levels get shaded and die. It then floats away, and doesn't even leave any remnants in the wood to regrow.

If the moss is held to the sheet with thread, cut it and then just peel the moss off. You can also cut the mesh into small squares and drop them around the hardscape so the moss eventually spreads from there.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Use super glue as stated above, it attaches after some time (mini - pelia / riccardia)

All these are glued on before they grew in


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

Xiaozhuang said:


> Use super glue as stated above, it attaches after some time (mini - pelia / riccardia)
> 
> All these are glued on before they grew in


I have always wondered how super glue doesn't stop the growth of them but I'll give it a shot.. Should I just take tweezers and pull off some from the mesh and super glue it or just take it all off and super glue the square piece

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Use the gel glue. It does not run all over the place. I like the gorilla one.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

^ use the gel super glue but don't use too much. It works for all types of mosses ; I use it on Buceps as well. Riccardia does take a bit longer to cover up the marks because it grows a bit slower than the other mosses. Works well underwater and if you move moss positions, you can gently scrap off the glue marks so that the wood becomes unblemished again. 

Everything here is glued down - no strings attached


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

This tank is amazing @Xiaozhuang 

Truly a whole other level of aquarium. Hats off to you, sir!


----------

